# PacMan - Collision



## tinmi (17. Feb 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade dabei PacMan zu programmieren.
Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich abfrage muss/soll, das der Pac gegen einen Baustein kracht.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

lg


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Feb 2017)

Moin,

in Pseudo-Code:

```
IF( PACMAN krachtgegen Baustein ) .....
```

Mal ehrlich: noch weniger Infos gingen nicht ?? 
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sogomn (17. Feb 2017)

Ich stimme VfL_Freak zu, das hängt ganz davon ab, wie dein Spiel umgesetzt ist. Bewegt sich Pacman auf einem Raster? Sind die Hindernisse auf einem Raster verteilt? Haben diese jeweils eigene Koordinaten?


----------

